# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  Probleme Dploiement IIS 5.1, oracle 10g

## teophil

bonjour,
Je n'arrive pas  dployer mon appli web , qui fonctionne bien en local dveloppe sous VS 2005, base oracle 10G...
j'utilise la *Microsoft Enterprise Library January 2006*...
la compile passe, mais mon ecran de login me renvoi un message  d'erreur du type messagebox :
La rfrence d'objet n'est pas dfinie  une instance d'un objet
la connection  la base fonctionne sous sql +,
framework 2.0.50727...
j'ai pas mal cherch mais l je sche lamentablement...
une aide bienvenue...
merci

----------


## zzzThibaut

Tu es certains d'avoir accs  tes assembly... Est-ce que le user IWAM_computername  accs au rpertoire o est install ton client oracle et en particulier au TNS ?
zzzThibaut

----------


## teophil

Merci pour ta rponse...
Je viens de modifier l'acces au dossier ADMIN, du client ORACLE...
pour le user IWAM_etc...
 priori cela n'a pas modifi le comportement de l'appli... c'est toujours l'impasse...

----------


## teophil

En ce qui concerne les assembly, en passant par le dbogeur cela montre que celles ci sont rfrences, ... reste qu'effectivement il semble qu'un probleme subsite au niveau de la connexion  la base ... une autre ide??
merci...

----------


## teophil

bonjour, pour poursuivre dans les affres du dploiement je vous livre le message qui provoque le plantage de l'appli:
*$exception	{"System.Data.OracleClient requiert le logiciel client Oracle version 8.1.7 ou suprieure."}	System.Exception*
ce qui confirme un probleme de config des utilisateurs...IUSR ou IWAM ou encore ASPNET (j'ai du mal  faire la diffrence avec ...) tant entendu que j'ai effectivement le client oracle d'install sur la machine!!??

merci pour votre aide...

----------


## zzzThibaut

a ressemble quand mme bien  un problme de scurit. Essaye (juste pour voir) de replacer le compte anonyme par le compte admin. Si a fonctionne c'est que le problme vient bien de la scurit.
zzzThibaut

----------


## teophil

J'ai suivi ton conseil mais sans rsultat, meme avec le compte admin je n'arrive pas  atteindre le client oracle...
j'ai essay avec les user ASPNET, ISUR, IWAM...et enfin avec un compte utilisateur (avec lequel je ne passe meme pas la compilation)...
modifi les droit sur le dossier oracle comme indiqu ici :
http://dotnetjunkies.com/WebLog/rtgurskevik/archive/2005/01/19/45958.aspx
mais c'est toujours l'impasse...
un vrai casse tte ce truc...
merci pour ton aide...

----------


## zzzThibaut

Si tu as travaill avec un assembly, tu n'as pas la possibilit de l'utilis via une application console pour voir si a plante galement ?
C'est vraiment la m... ce problme. ::aie::  
zzzThibaut

----------


## teophil

j'ai effectivement fait le test avec une application widows forms avec les rfrences aux mme assembly utilises dans l'appli web, celle ci a montr que la connexion fonctionnait.
J'ai pass l'appli avec les traceurs filemon et regmon...
ceux ci ont confirm un probleme d'acces du compte ASPNET au dossier client oracle...C:\oracle\product\10.1.0\client_1\bin\oci.dll (acces denied)

J'ai remis les droit conformes  en lecture (ce que je croyais etre au dpart correctement fait ... oups !!!)

Le problme est rsolu!!!

Merci  toi pour tes rponses toujours pertinentes.

----------

